# Mit Batch Firefox starten und IP aufrufen



## Leola13 (28. Juli 2006)

Hai,

ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Forum gelandet.:-( 

Ich möchte eine Batchdatei schreiben die Firefox startet (das bekomme ich gerade noch so hin) dan eine IP aufruft, incl. Anmeldung (Name, Password) und dann nach einer gewissen Zeit Firefox wieder schliesst.

Geht das überhaupt ? 

Wo kann ich diesbezüglich Infos bekommen ? DIe Tuts die ich gefunden habe sind meistens viel komplexer.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Azi (31. Juli 2006)

Hab Windows grad nicht parat, aber du könntest ja mal folgendes versuchen (angenommen, die Anmeldung erfolgt über GET-Parameter):


```
@echo off
start C:\Programme\Mozilla\Firefox\firefox.exe http://seite.de/anmeldung.php?user=leola&pass=13
:Mein Sleep-Programm findest du irgednwo hier im C-Forum
sleep 600
:hier bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, gib mal in der CMD taskkill -h ein
taskkill /f /im Firefox*
```

Hoffe, es hilft.

Azi


----------

